# How do you plan your hiking trip?



## carladac (Jul 29, 2010)

Hello, 

In regards to my university researches, I need to see whether walkers from every corner of the world are that different. 

Would you mind to answer my 2 QUESTIONS.   It takes only a few seconds

Here is the link:

http://spreadsheets.google.com/viewform?formkey=dDBiRHlSTUxzcEdnb2d5a1Y0S29iX2c6MQ

Thanks a lot


----------

